# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Eşek ölür kalır semeri

## bozok

*Eşek ölür kalır semeri* 


Eski teknoloji, yüksek fiyata satın alındı. üzal döneminde otoyollarda başlatılan* “eski yavaş hortumlama”* Erdoğan döneminde demiryollarında *“hızlı hortumlamaya”* dönüştü

Rahmetli dedem Ahıska Türkleri’nden Molla Mehmet, ben küçükken; bu güzel halk deyişini* “doğru-düzgün adam olmam”* için olsa gerek gözlerimin içine baka baka sıkça söylerdi. Başbakan da meydan meydan dolaşıyor ve halkın gözlerinin içine bakıp bağırarak söylüyor:

*Eşek ölür. Kalır semeri.*
*İnsan ölür. Kalır eseri.*


*Hızlı değil hızsız tren*

Başbakan, bulabildiği en güzel halk deyişini buldu. Herkes eseriyle anılmalı, övünmeli, gönenmeli. Bu açıdan bakınca; Ankara-Eskişehir arasında vagonlarına 50 yandaş gazeteci doldurularak, törenle, tantanayla,* yapımcı şirket Alarko’nun*;* “hızlı tren hayalini gerçeğe dönüştüren Başbakan’a, bakanlara, Türk milletinin ödeyeceği borca kefil olan Hazine müsteşarlarına, TCDD’nin üst krema kadrosuna”* tam sayfa teşekkür ilanları verilerek duyurulan* “hızlı tren”* bir gerçek eser midir? Osmanlı’dan ve Cumhuriyet’in Mustafa Kemal döneminden kalma demiryollarını düzeltip üstüne *Fransızlar ile Japonlar’ın tam 37 yıl önce terk ettiği teknolojiyi* koyarak yapılan nedir? Hızlı tren adı altında* “yavaş hortumlamayı hızlı hortumlamaya”* dönüştürmek midir?

İlk raylar ahşaptı. 16. yüzyılda insanoğlu ahşap tekerlekli arabaları ahşap raylar üzerinde yürüttü. Sonra döküm bulundu. Raylar dökümden yapıldı.
Demir tekerlek de icat oldu, James Watt buharlı motoru çalıştırdı. Richard Trevithick ilk lokomotifi 1804 yılında yaptı ve *“raylı taşıma teknolojisi”* gelişmeye başladı. Japonların hızlı treninin adı *“Shinkansen”* yani* “Mermi Tren”*dir. 1964 yılında 300 km hıza ulaştılar. Fransız demiryollarının treninin adı *TGV* yani *“Yüksek Hızlı Tren”* dir. 1967 yılında 267 km hıza ulaştı ve 1972 yılında 318 km’yi devirdi. Fransa ve Japonya bugün saatte 578 km hız ve üstünü deniyor. Türkiye’ye satılan teknoloji, Fransızlar’ın ve Japonların 1967’lerde kullanmaya başladığı ve 1972’de terkettiği eski teknolojidir. 

Ankara-Eskişehir hattına, eski raylar yenilenerek konulan ve*“hızlı tren”* *diye halka yutturulan “geleneksel ray sisteminin”* son örneğidir. 

Uyanın! Ayılın! 

Gözlerinizi açın! 

*Bize “yeni teknoloji” diye yutturulan sistem dünyada terk ediliyor.* 

Bizi eşekleştirdiler. 

Eşek yerine koydular.

Fransa’da ve Japonya’da saatte 500 kilometre hız yapabilen* “hızlı trenin”* 1 kilometre maliyeti 2 milyon euro iken Türkiye’ye satılan geri teknoloji 250 kilometre hızdaki trenin maliyeti 3 milyon euroya geliyor. Ankara-Eskişehir etabının yapımını önce 459 milyon euroya yerli şirket Alsim-Alarko liderliğinde İspanyol OHL firmasına verdiler. Japon ve Fransız firmaları devre dışında bırakılınca projede değişiklik yapıp 459 milyon euro fiyatı 629 milyon euroya yükselttiler.


*Projeyi değiştirdiler*

Niçin proje değişti? Niçin eski teknoloji? Niçin yüksek fiyat?

Susuyorlar. Cevap vermiyorlar. İlk hortumlama; Turgut üzal döneminde *“otoyollarda”* başlatılmıştı. Dünyanın en pahalı otoyollarını Türk milletine yine böyle yandaş yalaka gazeteci ağırlamalar, tantanalı törenler, teşekkür ilanlarıyla sokmuşlardı. Bu sonradan anlaşıldı. Ve Karayolları’nın o dönemki Genel Müdürü Atalay Coşkunoğlu; *“hortumlamaya göz yumup rüşvet almaktan 5 yıl hapis”* yemişti. üzal döneminde otoyollarda başlatılan *“eski yavaş hortumlama”* şimdi Tayyip Erdoğan döneminde demiryollarında *“hızlı hortumlamaya”* dönüştü.

Uyanın!

Ayılın!

Gözlerinizi açın!

*Milleti eşek yerine koydular. Meydanlara toplayıp, gözünün içine bakarak “eşek ölür kalır semeri...” diye nutuk atıyorlar.*


** Necati Doğru / Vatan*




*Fransa’da ve Japonya’da saatte 500 kilometre hız yapabilen “hızlı trenin” 1 kilometre maliyeti 2 milyon euro iken Türkiye’ye satılan geri teknoloji 250 kilometre hızdaki trenin maliyeti 3 milyon euroya geliyor.*



20.03.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ

----------


## bozok

*DüT... DüT... DüT! HORTUM HIZLANDI
*
*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GZT.*
*23.01.2009*

Uyanın! Ayılın!

Gözünüzü açın!

Bize sunulan eser *“hızlı tren midir?”* Yoksa ihaleden sonra proje değişikliği yaparak ve çok yüksek fiyatı Türkiye’ye geçirerek; *“hortumlamanın hızlandırılması”* mıdır?

Gerçek nedir?

Biz gerçeği arıyoruz.

Araştırmacı yazar, elektrik mühendisi Ersin Kalkanoğlu, bakın ne diyor:

*“Necati Bey,

Türkiye’ye satılan teknoloji, Fransızların ve Japonların 1967’lerde kullanmaya başladığı ve 1972’de terk ettiği eski teknolojidir. Raylı taşımada son aşama süper iletkenler kullanılarak yapılan Maglev trenleridir. (Magnetic Levitation) Bir önceki aşama Fransız TGV (Train Grand Vitesse) trenleri olmuştu. Ondan bir öncesi ise 1964’te açılan Tokyo-Osaka şinkansen hattı. Almanya da son 10 yıldır büyük bir hızla Maglev trenlerini geliştirmeye çalışıyor.” 
*
Uyanın! Ayılın!

Niçin proje değişti?

Niçin eski teknoloji?

Niçin yüksek fiyat?


*OKURA NOT:* TCDD Basın Müşaviri Mehmet üzülker, bir açıklama gönderdi. Elime geç ulaştı. Yarın TCDD’nin görüşünü de yayınlayacağım.

 
...

----------


## bozok

*TCDD konuştu: “Yerseniz” diyor!*


*Necati Doğru
VATAN GZT.*
*22.03.2009*



Fikrini takip etmeyen fikirsiz kalır, ahlakını takip etmeyen ahlaksız kalır, haberini takip etmeyen habersiz kalır. Takip edelim. ünce VATAN yazarı Yiğit Bulut yazdı. Ardından ben yazdım ve sonra da çoğunluğu mühendis ve demiryolcu yüzlerce okur bana, *“Ankara-Eskişehir arasında yapılan ve süreyi 3,5 saatten 1,5 saate indiren yeni yatırım hızlı tren değildir, çok yüksek fiyatla halka yutturulan geleneksel ray sisteminin son örneği, 20 yıllık eski teknolojidir”* diye uyarılar yazdı.

üzetle biz dedik ki:

*Düt... Düt... Düt!*

Gelen hızlı tren değildir.

Hortumculuğun hızlanmasıdır.

Türkiye’nin kazıklanmasıdır.



***


TCDD ise sustu ve sonunda şube Müdürü *şükran Kaba* ve TCDD Halkla İlişkiler Müşavir Yardımcısı *Mehmet Davut üzlükler* imzasıyla uzun bir açıklama gönderdi. Uzun metni, alanı kısıtlı benim köşede yayımlamam mümkün değil. Söylenenin esasını bozmadan, çarpıtmadan, atlamadan, dürüstçe ve hakça özetleyeceğim.

*Diyorlar ki:*

Projeye başlanması eskidir.

10 yıl öncesine kadar gider.

1999 yılının Eylül ayında *“Ankara-İstanbul Mevcut Hattın İyileştirilmesi (Rehabilitasyon) Projesi”* yapıldı. Sonra 23 Kasım 2000 tarihinde Ankara-Eskişehir kesimi için ihaleye çıkıldı. En uygun teklifi Türk şirketi Alsim-Alarko-İspanyol OHL-GO konsorsiyumu verdi. 22 milyon euroluk sigorta primi ile birlikte işin toplam bedeli 459 milyon euroya sözleşme imzalandı.

Sonra fikir değişti.

Mevcut raylardan yararlanmanın problem yaratacağı ve işletmecilik sorunlarına yol açacağı anlaşıldı.

Proje değişti.

Yeni iki hat yapılması ve hızının da saatte 200 km’den, saatte 250 km’e çıkarılmasına 5 Mayıs 2005 tarihinde kararlaştırıldı. Proje değişince maliyet de 459 milyon eurodan 654 milyon euroya ulaştı. Projenin pahalı olduğu iddiaları ise gerçek dışıdır. Tamamlanan kesimin yaklaşık km maliyeti çift hat için 3.2 milyon eurodur. Avrupa’da trenlerin çift hat için kilometre maliyeti 12-15 milyon euro arasında değişmektedir.


***


Evet söylenenin özü bu!

*Ne anlama geliyor?*

Bana göre, TCDD’nin söylediği affedersiniz* “yerseniz”* anlamına geliyor. üünkü eski hatlar üzerinde 250 kilometre hızla gidecek trenler yürütmenin bela ve kaza yaratacağını keşfedebilmek için *“ihalenin Alsim-Alarko-İspanyol OHL firmasına verilmesini beklemeye”* ihtiyaç yoktu. TCDD’de yüzlerce mühendis var ve onlar eski raylar üzerinde HSSW (High-Speed-Steel Wheel) adı verilen üelik Yüksek Hız Tekerleği yürütmenin mümkün olmayacağını söyleyebilirlerdi.


*Biz diyoruz ki:*

İhaleye* “eski rayları iyileştireceğiz”* diye çıkılıp sonra da *“üelik Yüksek Hız Tekerleği”* yapalım diye karar değiştirince rekabet boğazlanmış oldu. Sanki şike yapıldı; *“eski rayları yenileyeceğiz” diye ihale açıldı*, ihale bittikten sonra da yeni raylar yapalım kararı çıkartılarak; Alsim-Alarko-İspanyol OHL kayrılmış oldu. Neyin karşılığında kayrıldı? TCDD Genel Müdürü Süleyman Karaman Ankara-Eskişehir hattının (245 kilometre) 740 milyon euroya mal olduğunu (11 Mart 2009 Zaman Gazetesi sayfa 7) söylüyor, TCDD’nin Basın Müşavir Yardımcısı hattın proje değişikliğiyle 654 milyon euroya çıktığını bize açıklıyor. Kimin doğruyu söylediği bir yana Ankara-Eskişehir arasında sefere başlayan trenler, teknolojinin son aşaması sayılan ve saatte 579 kilometre hız rekoru kıran* MAGLEV* (Magnetic Levitation yani Manyetik Kaldıraçlı) tipi tekerleksiz ve havada giden trenler değil *Avrupa’nın demiryollarında rafa kalkan 20 yıl öncesinin trenleri*dir. Dolayısıyla kilometre maliyet kıyaslaması da dengi dengine yapılmalıdır. Dengi dengine yapıldığı zaman Türkiye’nin büyük kazık yediği ortaya çıkmaktadır.

Düt... Düt... Düt!

Gelen hızlı tren değildir.

Hızlanan hortumlardır.

*TCDD “yerseniz” diyor.*

*Uyanın! Ayılın!*


...

----------


## bozok

*İşte şimdi tam battınız!*


*Yiğit Bulut*
*VATAN GZT.*
*23.03.2009*



TCDD bir açıklama yaptı, beni ve Necati Doğru’yu hedef alarak şöyle dedi; *“...Bir gazetenin iki köşe yazarı tarafından hızlı tren hattı ile ilgili asılsız iddialar dile getirilmektedir...”* 

Konuyu kapatmıştım ama şimdi son noktasına kadar açacağım. Hep birlikte tartışacağız. 

TCDD başka neler dedi? 

Tek tek gidelim...

Her şeyden önce en komik iddiadan başlayalım; *“Dünyada hızlı tren işletmeciliğinde işletim hızı 170 km’dir”...*

En çok bu cümleye güldüm. Avrupa’da *“hızlı olmayan”* hatlarda hız sınırı 200 km’ye dayandı. TCDD Genel Müdürü’ne bir teklifim var; beraber Fransa’ya gidelim. Paris-Lyon’dan başlamak üzere* “ana hatların”* hepsinde yolculuk edelim. Bütün masrafları ben karşılayacağım. Eğer bir hatta *“ortalama hız”* 170 km olursa, ben* “gazeteciliği” bırakacağım*. Ama eğer hız bırakın 170, 200 gibi rakamların üstünde çıkarsa genel müdür istifa edecek! Haydi çok ciddi bir teklif! Hodri meydan! 

Sevgili dostlar, TCDD, bana ve Necati Doğru’ya *“cevap verecek”* diye tam bir* “yanlış bilgilendirme”* batağının içine düşmüş ve* söyledikleri “hızlı trenin” kendisi kadar büyük bir skandal!* 

Yine TCDD Genel Müdürü’ne sesleniyorum. Dünyada* “hızlı tren”* denen *“tekerlekli teknoloji”* ile döşenmiş rayları birlikte inceleyeceğiz. Eğer örneğin Avrupa’da en iyi olan *Fransa’daki* *“ray teknolojisi”* *Alarko’nun “döşediği” ile aynı çıkarsa ben özür dileyeceğim!* 

Bu noktada genel müdüre bir soru daha sorayım;* “hızlı tren”* dediğiniz Ankara-Eskişehir hattına bir bakın, bir de Avrupa’dakilere bakın, şimdi cevaplayın; Avrupa’da* “hızlı tren hatlarında”* hemzemin geçit var mı! Soruyorum; var mı yoksa tren hattının çevresi bütün yol güzergahı boyunca tel örgülerle mi çevrili! 

Sevgili dostlar, şimdi gelelim en güzel yere. TCDD ihalede ve sonrasında herhangi bir sorun yok, Alarko’ya verilen ihalenin bedelinin artırılması *“doğal”* diyor! Toplumu* “aptal ve balık hafızalı”* sanmak bu olsa gerek! 

İhale sonrası NTVMSNBC’de çıkan haberi aynen aktarıyorum;* “...TCDD Genel Müdürü Bilgin, Ankara-Eskişehir etabına ilişkin ihaleyi 153.5 trilyon ile en düşük teklifi veren Alsim-Alarko’nun kazandığını açıkladı”...* *Dikkat buyurun; öyle 400-600 milyon eurolar filan değil! İşin adı “rehabilitasyon” ve alıştıra alıştıra başlanan rakam 153.5 trilyon!* 

Haber burada bitmiyor, devam edelim;* “...Genel Müdür Bilgin, basın toplantısını bitirerek salondan ayrılacağı sırada, katılımcılardan Haznedaroğlu-üztaş konsorsiyumunun temsilcisi ayağa kalkarak “Bu ihale sonucuna itiraz ediyoruz” diye bağırdı... Sonuca itiraz eden Haznedaroğlu-üztaş konsorsiyumunun teklifinin ise 184 trilyon lira olduğunu söyleyen Bilgin, “Bu farkla burayı soyamazsınız. Türkiye’yi soydurmayız. TCDD’yi soydurmayacağız” diye bağırdı...”* 

Sevgili dostlar, haber burada da bitmiyor. şimdi en ama en güzel yer. Haberi okumaya devam edelim;* “...TCDD’den verilen bilgiye göre katılımcılardan Yapı Merkezi A.ş. 384.4 milyon dolar, Alsim-Alarko 441.2 milyon Euro, Vias-Cobra-Dimetronic-Elecnor-Ineco-Inabensa-Tekfen konsorsiyumu 287.2 milyon euro artı 178 milyon dolar, Limak-Mustafa üzcan- Ircon 320.5 milyon dolar, Haznedaroğlu-üztaş 375.2 milyon dolar, Azvi Sa liderliğindeki konsorsiyum da 424.7 milyon dolarlık teklif verdi...”* 

*Evet, yanlış okumadınız!* *Alsim-Alarko 441.2 milyon teklif veriyor! 153.5 trilyona düşüyor.* Ama ne oluyorsa 459 milyon euro bedelle kontrat imzalayıp sonra onu da 629 milyon euroya çıkarıyor! 

Burada daha da ilginç bir detay var. Diyecekler ki; ama* “hattın niteliği”* değişti *“o rehabilitasyondu”!* 

üyle mi! Peki haberi okumaya devam edelim; *“...Proje, Ankara-İstanbul demiryolunun Ankara-Eskişehir etabının yenilenmesini öngörüyor. Yapım süresi 3 yıl olarak öngörülen proje tamamlandığında Ankara-Eskişehir arası trenle 1 saat 15 dakikaya inecek”!* 

Sevgili dostlar, bakın burası da çok ama çok önemli; ne diyor haber;* “153.5 trilyona ihale edilen hat Alarko tarafından yapıldığında Ankara-Eskişehir arası 1 saat 15 dakikaya inecek”!* 

şimdi soruyorum;* “rehabilitasyon”* olmadığını söyledikleri, yeni olduğunu iddia ettikleri 629 milyon euroyu geçen hatta geçen gün açılış yapıp kaç dakikada gittiler? Cevap her şeyi açıklıyor; 1 saat 15 dakika! Daha bir şey söylemeye* “Bu hat yenidir, hızlıdır, 153.3 trilyona ihale edilen değildir”* demeye gerek var mı! Necati ağabeyin dediği gibi* “DüT DüT”* geliyor *“hızlı tren”!* 

*Son söz:* TCDD Genel Müdürü’nü istediği her platformda* “canlı yayında”* tartışmaya davet ediyorum! *Kaybeden işi bırakır!*


...

----------

